# New toy for my Blue Orca



## JimmyORCA

Just arrived today!!!

























Sorry about the bad pics, taken with Iphone in my office.
So sad but I am still at work right now.


----------



## BunnV

*Your bike just keeps getting cooler*

I saw a test of those on Testrider.com. 
You've probably seen this but if not here's a link.
http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=3
I'm sure you'll post pictures soon...:yikes:


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Nice! Do these come in other colors? Those Zero Gravity brakes are sweet too but the yellow wouldn't look so good on my black and red bike.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes they do come in other colors but only the blue parts in the pictures can be ordered with other colors. The C clamp itself is all black.


----------



## WWU

I came.

Seriously though, I really like those brakes. I'm planning on a pair when I build up my weightless bike.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Sorry for the bad pics, have to buy a new camera, My MOTO Aura takes decent pictures but I don't. Will get better pictures soon.


----------



## Tort

Looking good Jimmy.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Decided to go from SR Group to Sram RED since I have my white/Gold Orca in SR Group. Just picked up a set of 2010 Campagnolo Shamal Black Clinchers!!


----------



## BunnV

JimmyORCA said:


> Decided to go from SR Group to Sram RED since I have my white/Gold Orca in SR Group. Just picked up a set of 2010 Campagnolo Shamal Black Clinchers!!


Lets see how long it takes for someone to flame you because you mixed a SRAM group with Campy wheels! I think it looks awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

HAHA
Just wait, I am thinking of running Di2 with Hyperon Ultra 2 wheels as my next project.


----------



## CHL

Hi JimmyOrca:

How did the calipers work for you? I've always used Shimano calipers (7800/7700/6500). Are they as effective as the Shimano counterparts?

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## JimmyORCA

The Calipers work great. They have better controll and feel then 7900 brakes and alot better than Zero Gravity brakes that I have on my other bikes.


----------



## bolizous

Were can I get them, also looking for blue?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Something I found on Ebay and since I have not done much to this ORCA in a while, I thought it needed something new.
Will get it installed in the next few days.


----------



## JimmyORCA

*Done*

Finally Complete.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Just testing out my Iphone 4


----------



## Weav

I saw a guy on a ride the other day that was using his iPhone as a bike computer. He was using some new app that I cannot remember what it's called.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Maybe MapMyRide? I use that. There are others that are more expensive.


----------



## Ian Fulton

Hi, I am a very average cyclist who is keen to update his bike. I have an old Scott CRI with Ultegra, about 5 years old. I like the look of the Orbea Orca Dura Ace and also the Cannondale carbon 6 or 3. Any thoughts of which is better? I am 75kgs, ride in all weather, roads here (NZ) are not smooth so get alot of road shock. I ride 4 times a week varying from 1hr to 4 hrs.


----------



## JimmyORCA

I would recommend the ORCA vs the cannondale. I do have a carbon six in the US when I am in town, but over all I still like my ORCA alot. If you can wait the 2011 will be out soon. Can't wait for that one!!!


----------



## Ian Fulton

I dont know much about bikes. Is the Orbea a nicer ride than the Cannondale? Are the weights similar or does that matter? I hear a lot about Campag equipment, is that better or the same as DuraAce?


----------



## JimmyORCA

I am not sure about the weight betweent the two bike, since every size and setup will create a different weight. I personally really like Campy equiptment and most of my bikes are Campy equiped. This one I set up with DI2 since I really wanted to see what electronic shifting was about.


----------

